# Modernes Jigangeln mit Veit Wilde!!



## www.mbfishing.de (12. Mai 2010)

Veit Wilde gehört sicherlich mit  zu den  besten JIG-Anglern, die  an deutschen Gewässern fischen. Viele  kennen von  diversen Berichten  und Filmen diverse Angler, die an den Boddengewässern  oder in Holland  große Hechte  oder Zander fangen. Veit´s Einsatzgebiete sind  jedoch die  Saale und die Elbe.
 Um so beachtlicher sind seine  Fänge: Alleine 2009 konnte Veit 7   Zander über 80 cm Länge landen.  Aber auch einige Welse jenseits der 150   cm-Marke und starke Rapfen,  Barsche und Hechte gingen an Land.


 Veit gibt nun anderen Anglern die  Möglichkeit bei individuellen  Tagesseminaren (max. 2 Teilnehmer), sein  Wissen weiterzugeben und   Techniken zu erlernen. Die Kursgebühr beträgt  zwischen 60 und 70 € pro  Tag. Auf Anfrage  sind auch zweitägige Kurse  möglich. Ein  entsprechender Fischereierlaubnisschein sowie  gegebenenfalls eine  Übernachtung kann organisiert werden.


Weitere Informationen finden Sie hier:
​ *http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=180*​


----------

